

Meeting Bill Gates - zkz
http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/PermaLink.aspx?guid=6541e297-1a22-40e3-89fa-04fa19ab22b2

======
michael_dorfman
See, this is the big difference between Dare and me. If I got an email saying
"this is Bill Gates's office, Bill wants to know if your father is the
President of Nigeria", I'd write back: "Sure he is. And I'd like Bill's help
in getting some of his money out of Nigeria. Naturally, I'll pay a 10%
finder's fee. Just give me Bill's bank account number...."

Actually, I suppose the fact that Dare's father actually _is_ the President of
Nigeria is another difference.

------
travisjeffery
"BillG" has such a bad vibe from being associated with Microsoft. Every time
you hear some personal story of him he's an awesome guy.

